# Help getting to 902 for ICS4BIONIC



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, so my Bionic is on one of the middle-man updates provided throughout the days (893 iirc) and is running Liberty 3 2.0. I'm not exactly sure what I need to do to get from where I am now to .902 rooted, and then install ICS4BIONIC.

I was using the original Bootstrap method, and now I know there is safestrap, and information is scattered everywhere and very confusing to obtain. I notice there is a guide for getting back onto the upgrade path, but how should I approach this so that I maintain root and such?

I believe my device is forever rooted using the script...

Sorry for being needy, but I've been out of the loop for a couple of months now.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Dhacker is releasing a tool soon and it will help you get where you need to be. Just keep an eye out for the tool

EDIT: Just talked with him and he said he will get it out tonight after he fixes a few things that were pointed out when I tested it. Look for it tonight/tomorrow morning.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/10442-902-bionic-path-saver-and-restoreroot-utility/


----------

